# Wanted Las Vegas 2BR  May 17 2nights or 3nights Wyndham Grand Desert or similar?



## chimeravaca (May 5, 2019)

Hi, would anybody be able to offer us a stay in Las Vegas near the strip in a 2-Bedroom unit for check-in on May 17th for a 2night or 3night stay?

We were interested in the Wyndham Grand Desert, but open to other similar options as well. Open to rates and appreciate all offers.

Thank you,


----------



## chimeravaca (May 6, 2019)

Anybody?


----------



## tony_i (May 6, 2019)

chimeravaca said:


> Hi, would anybody be able to offer us a stay in Las Vegas near the strip in a 2-Bedroom unit for check-in on May 17th for a 2night or 3night stay?
> 
> We were interested in the Wyndham Grand Desert, but open to other similar options as well. Open to rates and appreciate all offers.
> 
> Thank you,


Nothing available at the HICV Desert Club Resort for those days... 1b and 1b deluxe are available for 2 or 3 nights starting on the 18th.

Here is more info on the resort: https://members.holidayinnclub.com/explore-our-resorts/desert-club-resort

I have stayed here and it is right behind the new Linq hotel and Harrah's. They have free shuttles to different stops in the strip, and walking distance of Ellis Island Casino where we sometimes eat breakfast or lunch.

I will keep checking to see if something opens up.


----------



## chimeravaca (May 7, 2019)

tony_i said:


> Nothing available at the HICV Desert Club Resort for those days... 1b and 1b deluxe are available for 2 or 3 nights starting on the 18th.
> 
> Here is more info on the resort: https://members.holidayinnclub.com/explore-our-resorts/desert-club-resort
> 
> ...




Thank you, really appreciate your reply and checking on this for us!


----------



## chimeravaca (May 8, 2019)

Still looking please


----------



## tony_i (May 9, 2019)

a 1b opened up at Desert Club in las Vegas. Friday 05/17/2019 - Monday 05/20/2019, or two nights as well:

Your luxury suite provides all the comforts and warmth of a relaxing home oasis in the heart of vacation excitement. Enjoy 515 sq ft that will sleep 4. Includes fully equipped kitchen, dining table that will seat 6, living room with sleeper sofa, washer and dryer, patio/balcony and king-sized bed.

Send me a PM if interested.  This I can not book online, I would have to call HICV, so keep that in mind that they might close.


----------



## chimeravaca (May 9, 2019)

tony_i said:


> a 1b opened up at Desert Club in las Vegas. Friday 05/17/2019 - Monday 05/20/2019, or two nights as well:
> 
> Your luxury suite provides all the comforts and warmth of a relaxing home oasis in the heart of vacation excitement. Enjoy 515 sq ft that will sleep 4. Includes fully equipped kitchen, dining table that will seat 6, living room with sleeper sofa, washer and dryer, patio/balcony and king-sized bed.
> 
> Send me a PM if interested.  This I can not book online, I would have to call HICV, so keep that in mind that they might close.




Hello @tony_i we can't thank you enough for checking in with us again regarding our stay request. We just had another owner @rsxfirefighter pm us an hour ago regarding their offer to book us a 2-Bedroom Lock-Off unit for these dates. We really need a 2-Bedroom for this stay because there are 6 of us, so we will have to go with the 2-Bedroom. If anything changes and you're able to get a 2-Bedroom please let us know. Thank you again for all your help and communication!


----------



## tony_i (May 9, 2019)

chimeravaca said:


> Hello @tony_i we can't thank you enough for checking in with us again regarding our stay request. We just had another owner @rsxfirefighter pm us an hour ago regarding their offer to book us a 2-Bedroom Lock-Off unit for these dates. We really need a 2-Bedroom for this stay because there are 6 of us, so we will have to go with the 2-Bedroom. If anything changes and you're able to get a 2-Bedroom please let us know. Thank you again for all your help and communication!


You are welcome and enjoy your stay!


----------

